# new fantasy



## Cinderella (Jan 13, 2007)

I am all boo-hooing about some blasted buds, (Slc Jewel Box 'Scheherazade') thinking how I NEED a g/h but am not getting one for YEARS.

What does your fantasy g/h look like? Even if you have one, I'm sure you still fantasize a bigger and better.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 13, 2007)

mine would have three to five separate zones. cold, cool, intermediate, warm, maybe another.
foggers or another humidity system, supplemental lighting...
and, as it's a fantasy greenhouse, it would be filled with plants, i'd have plenty of free time and able to upgrade things as necessary and it'd be ten acres!


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine would actually be my house. Amongst the different growing areas would be my living quarters.


----------



## cdub (Jan 13, 2007)

I would love to have a glass house on top floor of my home, like above a garage or something with an entrance to indoor living part of the house.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2007)

I wouldn't necessarily want a greenhouse, but I would like to have light from overhead for sure.


----------



## Stephan (Jan 14, 2007)

Rick said:


> Mine would actually be my house. Amongst the different growing areas would be my living quarters.



That's close to my heart as well


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2007)

Rick said:


> Mine would actually be my house. Amongst the different growing areas would be my living quarters.


You mean you dont live w/ your plants?!?:crazy:


----------

